# The Official 1/27 - 1/28 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 26, 2004)

The local weather guys (WTNH, New Haven) are now calling for up to 16" for inland CT. Let's use this thread to keep each other informed as this snow event unfolds.


----------



## Joshua B (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh come on, I was enjoying the three other topics on this subject.  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, but none of those were 'official'...


----------



## skijay (Jan 26, 2004)

I have been waiting since 12/18/03 to try out my snow tires, this storm better not miss us!!!!!!!


----------



## salida (Jan 26, 2004)

Even though I have no basis in fact on this topic, I have the general feeling that this low is going to move farther north than predicted.  The reason that it would not move farther north is due to the arctic high pressure.  It is forecasted to be -12 in Concord, NH tonight however; unless it drops 26 degrees from 9 o'clock it will not reach that temperature.  Therefore that means that the arctic high pressure is diminishing quicker than the meteorologist/models think that it is going to.  Which means that the track of the low will move farther north.  With this thought I believe that Southern NH will bear the brunt of this storm.  I'm sticking with my original prediction of 12-16 inches for the Sunapee ragged region.  You all probably think I'm crazy going against 6 different weather channels, but just wait and see.

porter

ps this happened with the storm that dropped 52 inches in pinkham notch.  They were only supposed to get about 8, when the low moved fartehr north and pentrated the cold air.  They ended up with 8 times the snow predicted.  I'm not saying that is going to happen this time, I'm just saying that the low will move farther north to hit southern NH instead of southern mass


----------



## salida (Jan 26, 2004)

One other update,

Ya I would say from about Tenney in NH and Killington in VT, a good chance of greater than a foot will fall. Just based upon tonights current temperatures. Should be exciting can't wait to see what happens.

Also there is a temperature inversion, where Mount Washington is 14 degrees at this hour.  This also means that the arctic high is retreating.

All good news from here.

porter


----------



## oldhippie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Snow Storm!!*

Yahoo!!!

Yahoo!!!

Yahoo!!!

it's gonna SNOW!!

Yahoo!!!!!


----------



## Joshua (Jan 26, 2004)

well, there could be lots of reasons your temps aren't dropping, im guessing its cloud cover...

in terms of 55 inches, not a chance with this one

in terms of best bet on heavy snows...ill put my money on points south of Southern VT AND NH .....with the east side of the berks doing nicely from enhancement and high liquid snow ratios, the NW hills of CT for the same reasons...

a good 8-14 for most of Southern New England is a great bet...

Enjoy


----------



## teachski (Jan 26, 2004)

I just want some snow!!!!!!!!!

I have been sick with the flu and a sinus infection for the past couple weeks so I haven't really gone skiing (I did on 1/17, I thought I was better but I wasn't).  I am hoping for a BIG DUMP.  A No School day really isn't that important to me since I missed from the 15 til today (don't forget, one day there was no school because of the cold and then we had MLK Day so I actually only missed 5 days.)

It's great to feel better!  Now bring on the SNOW!!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 26, 2004)

Not yet ... give me one more day! I have to drive up from Boston to Milan, NH to pick up my Outback from the auto body, and I do not want to be doing that in a rental car in a snowstorm!

But after that, bring it on. My sled needs to be tested.


----------



## oldhippie (Jan 27, 2004)

*Big dump here*

It looks like the heavyest hit will me north central Mass.  My house.. and Mt Wachusett is going to get a whopping 24 inches of heavy snow.  

...I hope.


----------



## Joshua (Jan 27, 2004)

unlikely wawa gets 2 feet......12-18 more likely....closer to the middle like 15


----------



## RJ (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope, no pray, that you are correct Salida. I am so tired of these costal storms. NH needs a huge dump for the skiing to improve.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2004)

We're now expecting 10 to 14 inches at my house and up into the Berkshires. There's also some rumblings about snow for Friday/Saturday. Could be a great day at Jiminy on Sunday!

Had a little dusting this morning. I'm ready. Bring it on!


----------



## Joshua (Jan 27, 2004)

newest guidance suggest a lower amount total for the storm, especially south of the vt/nh border, i doubt vt or nh will see a lot out of this one....maybe not even winter storm warning criteria


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2004)

It sure is taking some time for this thing to get going. I wonder if it'll be a bust...


----------



## Joshua (Jan 27, 2004)

this is going to be just a minor storm.  Doubtful anyone cracks a foot


----------



## KBL Ed (Jan 27, 2004)

Joshua said:
			
		

> newest guidance suggest a lower amount total for the storm,


That always seems to happen when they are giving storm warnings 3 days before the storm even starts.   :uzi:


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2004)

7:35 PM. Based on the radar, it's on our doorstep, but still nothing yet.  Totals have been reduced to 6-12" and now they're saying this storm will be intense, yet quick. So much for all the hype...


----------



## pepsi (Jan 27, 2004)

Well the flurries just started here. A mere 9 hours after they sent the kids home from school early due to the approaching storm.


----------



## Joshua (Jan 27, 2004)

this storm is a dud....all warnings north of the mass pike are cancelled, and this storm sucks


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2004)

Snow started at 9 PM and it's snowing very heavily now. We're quickly approaching an inch. We'll see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## oldhippie (Jan 28, 2004)

*fizzled out*

So this whole snow storm thing really fizzled out.  boston.com is saying we might get an inch today.. sigh.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 28, 2004)

*We were to believe there'd be punch and pie?*

Not a single snowflake fell here.


----------



## RJ (Jan 28, 2004)

Here in CT we received about 6 inches. I think everyone should fill their trunk with snow and bring it to their favorite ski area.


----------



## skijay (Jan 28, 2004)

I have 5 inches of snow on the ground here in north central CT.  Snow tires work well as the HOV lane to Hartford was packed snow.


----------



## teachski (Jan 28, 2004)

We didn't get nearly as much as we were expecting here, but it was enough to give us a 2 hour delay for school, which was later changed to a cancellation when it started to snow again. We picked up more than an inch in an hour this morning.  It's still snowing to beat the band.  

I live on a big hill and there are cars stuck on it.  A couple minutes ago a car slid into the cement wall that is in front of my house, fortunately, no one got hurt.  I think it's going to be a "fun" day here.


----------



## smallberries (Jan 28, 2004)

And the ski area that's big winner for snowfall is....YAWGOO VALLEY!


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2004)

We ended up with about 9 inches, I guess. That's an estimate (I didn't measure). I'm guessing Butternut, Catamount, and some of the Catskill resorts did well out of this one.


----------



## teachski (Jan 28, 2004)

It's still snowing here, there is about 9" on the ground right now and it is coming down full force.  The local school, which had a 2 hour delay and decided to keep it that way, is now dismissing the students because the snow seems to be getting more intense.

Some one said that Yawgoo was the big winner here, but I think Pine Ridge, Ski Ward and Wachusett are also going to be big winners!

Pine Ridge really needed it too as I have heard that there is a problem with the snow making system there.


----------



## jlangdale (Jan 28, 2004)

Snow up here pretty good finally.  Not expecting a ton of snow, but we'll take what we can get!


----------



## skijay (Jan 28, 2004)

There was 4 more inches when I came home.  The total is now 9 inches.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 29, 2004)

About 5 inches here just east of Worcester......


----------



## snowsprite (Jan 29, 2004)

Ski sundown was pretty good last night, especially after they groomed the blacks. They were getting pretty skiied off and icy but it was great after that. They got about 6 inches of snow I believe.  Too bad I could not have donated some of ours, we got about 12. Useless here in Fairfield county!

Amazing how "tropical" it felt skiing in 18-25 degree weather considering the -30s w/windchill I've been experiencing lately!
Sprite


----------

